

ZTE to launch webOS phone later this year? - j_col
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_m&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://it.sohu.com/20120918/n353382300.shtml

======
j_col
A better link:
[http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120919PD207.html&usg=AL...](http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120919PD207.html&usg=ALkJrhi2VjJ8JqIwYbSyCO64e6ZdShxdkw)

~~~
laumars
I would love to see Open webOS take off. Not because it's open source but
because I really liked the platform.

Sure it had it's faults (which platform doesn't though?), but most of them are
relatively minor fixes and on the whole, I just preferred webOS's way of
working than its competitors (eg cards view for switching tasks).

I know it's all down to personal preference at the end of the day, but I think
it's a great shame that Palm came in so late with webOS (and on such
underwhelming hardware too)

------
mikecane
Translation is awful. Does he really mean webOS (as in Open webOS) or a "Web
OS" (as in Mozilla)?

~~~
laumars
Sadly computer generated translations generally are.

There were references to Palm and HP within the linked Google transcript. So
in lieu of a better translation (preferably from someone who can read the
language), I would guess they're talking about Open WebOS as opposed to
Mozilla Web OS.

~~~
mikecane
A Reuters report clarified it's the Mozilla OS. Ah, well.

